# Compact Flash Card Reader?? Advice please?



## tmjjk (Sep 16, 2013)

Could anyone please recommend a brand or type of compact flash card reader.  I have purchase two (cheap) readers and neither one has worked properly.  I am currently using the cable connected to my camera to upload my images to the computer.  It is very aggravating and time consuming.  Please let me know if you have had any success with a cf card reader (not sd).  I don't mind investing more money if I know I am getting a good product.


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 16, 2013)

I went to best buy and bought a dynex 9-1 I believe it is card reader and it has not failed me yet reading my CF cards. I think it was around 30$.  Or you can just go on amazon and buy one from there.  You can find them for about the same price.  The Dynex brand is a budget brand IMO but it works well for me.

This is a link of what I bought.  Mine is an older model so it looks a little different but this one will work.

Dynex USB 2.0 AllInOne Memory Card Reader DX-CR312 - Best Buy

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 16, 2013)

Just buy an Sandisk compact flash reader, or some other top brand, but keep away from the cheap rubbish.

Let me google that for you

John.


----------



## tmjjk (Sep 16, 2013)

I have purchased a Uniden and a Sunpak... both failed miserably.  The prongs would bend and not line up right in both readers and the sunpak failed to even be recognized by the pc most of the time. Thank you I will look into these other readers.


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 16, 2013)

This is the one I use:  Amazon.com: Lexar Dual Slot USB 3.0 Reader Professional LRW307URBNA: LEXAR: Computers & Accessories

It's been a rock-solid workhorse. 

I'm one of those people who believes "you get what you pay for".  I don't necessarily want the cheapest... what I want, is to only ever have to buy it ONCE.


----------



## tmjjk (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you TCampbell... this is the one I was actually looking at purchasing.


----------

